# Advice on making "scooped" recesses



## woodtherapist (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I have been enjoying the summer using my router and router table to finish several projects around the house (entertainment/TV stand, shelves, picture frames). Building stuff is my "therapy" for "getting away from it all."

I smoke and collect tobacco pipes and have accumulated a small collection of 7 pipes (I plan to add many more!). I would like to store and display them in a small wall cabinet that I plan to build from either mahogany or walnut. I have searched all over the internet for tobacco pipe rack plans but have come up empty handed.

Using pictures of some stands that I like, I have been able to design something I feel will work but the dilemma I am faced with is how to rout out the recesses for the pipes to "sit" in so they won't shift around? The "scooped" recesses are seen in most pipe stands bought off the shelf. If anyone can give me some advice or suggestions I would greatly appreciate it. My pipes really need a place to be other than my old cigar boxes!

Corey


----------



## woodtherapist (Nov 23, 2010)

*Advice on making "scooped" recesses: photo*

Here is a picture of what the "scooped" recesses look like. 

Does anyone know how to make this type of recess using a router?

I really would appreciate any help that can be given.

Corey


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

woodtherapy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been enjoying the summer using my router and router table to finish several projects around the house (entertainment/TV stand, shelves, picture frames). Building stuff is my "therapy" for "getting away from it all."
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, Corey.

I would use a bowl bit with a template and guide bushing.

http://www.amazon.com/CMT-851-502-11B-Cutting-Diameter-Bearing/dp/B000P4O5ZC


----------



## woodtherapist (Nov 23, 2010)

James,

Thanks for your advice and help! This seems like the way to go. I will certainly try your suggestion! My pipes are closer to having a place of their own besides my old cigar boxes.


Cordially,

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Just one more bit that can be use but it will not cost a ton of money,no guide needed the bearing in on the bit to ride on the template 

1 pc 1/2" SH 3/4" Dia Dish, Bowl & Tray Router Bit | eBay

By the way 12.50 will buy this bit 

OR
http://cgi.ebay.com/1pc-1-2-SH-3-8-...581559614?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20bb505d3e

Note if you want to use the bit for bowl/tray jobs down the road you want the 1/4" shank one, the Router Collet Extension nuts have big nuts on them..with a standard 1" brass guide the extension will pass down the center of the guide..unlike the 1/2" extension ..

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-4-SH-3-4...584938773?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20bb83ed15

Router Collet Extension
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/router_collet.html

=====
=========


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just one more bit that can be use but it will not cost a ton of money,no guide needed the bearing in on the bit to ride on the template
> 
> ...


You are,of course, right, BJ.

Using the bearing guided bits, there is no need for the guide bushing, although I would still recommend a template.


----------

